# The concept of IQ is so brutal and unfair that it's impossible to swallow for most people



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

It's such an unfair concept that is so far removed from everything society pretends to stand for like equality and fairness.

No wonder IQ tests are so unpoular. A low IQ score is like a life sentence. It's like a person telling you: "Try again in the next life".

On a bluepilled site like Quora almost every post is about how meaningless IQ tests, how they a just a number. They fail to provide any evidence for the claim.

If you indeed have a low IQ there is not so much you can do about it except ignoring it.

It's worse than everything else.

I'd much rather be 5ft5 140 IQ than 6ft5 100 IQ.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 9, 2019)

Iq is not brutal and does not matter that much. I have a IQ of 124 and I haven't noticed a large difference between me and someone with lesser IQ


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Iq is not brutal and does not matter that much. I have a IQ of 124 and I haven't noticed a large difference between me and someone with lesser IQ


Online test score?


----------



## Demir (Oct 9, 2019)

low iq > high iq
I had 130 IQ on online test and I am still giga loser


----------



## Dogs (Oct 9, 2019)

The time you spent learning something with a lower iq is immense. 90 iq vs 130 iq is the difference between learning something in 20 minutes vs literally 20+ hours.

Smart genius - iq doesn't matter
Chad - looks don't matter


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Demir said:


> low iq > high iq


That's exactly what I was talking about, you idiot. Do some research before making such a retarded claim.

In what way is a low IQ superior?

It's like saying that being unhealthy is good.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> Online test score?


No, Gold Standard.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Oct 9, 2019)

100 IQ is still average u dumbass

I'd take 6'5 100 IQ


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> Online test score?


what do you get on mensa online tests ?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 9, 2019)

Why is everyone here bitching about everything.


----------



## Demir (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about, you idiot. Do some research before making such a retarded claim.
> 
> In what way is a low IQ superior?
> 
> It's like saying that being unhealthy is good.



low iq = low inhib


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Demir said:


> low iq = low inhib


130 IQ on an online test is meaningless.

Even I managed to score very close to that once online.

My actual IQ is unimpressive.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 9, 2019)

132IQ tested by psychiatrist. High IQ=low life quality. How do you think I ended up in this place.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 9, 2019)

The higher the iq the higher the chance of being incel literally, iq is not ideal for slaying


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> what do you get on mensa online tests ?


link?


----------



## Demir (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> 130 IQ on an online test is meaningless.
> 
> Even I managed to score very close to that once online.
> 
> My actual IQ is unimpressive.



I don't like how you talk to me


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Syobevoli said:


> 132IQ tested by psychiatrist. *High IQ=low life quality*. How do you think I ended up in this place.


High IQ is correlated with better quality of life.


Demir said:


> I don't like how you talk to me


Do you need a safe space?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Oct 9, 2019)

Tks i have 146 IQ


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> link?


you haven't done them ? mensacels say http://test.mensa.no/ is as legit as it can get online for 115+IQ range


----------



## Blackout.xl (Oct 9, 2019)

There’s a correlation between higher IQ and mental illness. I’d take average IQ tbh


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> you haven't done them ? mensacels say http://test.mensa.no/ is as legit as it can get online for 115+IQ range


Thanks. Will do later. Too much of an anxious cuck to do it right now.


Blackout.xl said:


> There’s a correlation between higher IQ and mental illness. I’d take average IQ tbh


Not really. For example ADHD correlates with a lower IQ score.


----------



## currymax (Oct 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Iq is not brutal and does not matter that much. I have a IQ of 124 and I haven't noticed a large difference between me and someone with lesser IQ



People with an IQ of 85 typically can't do work beyond repetative labor

People with an IQ of 100 typically cannot handle education beyond community college

Keep coping. If your IQ is below 110, you have very little shot at the american dream


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

currymax said:


> People with an IQ of 85 typically can't do work beyond repetative labor
> 
> People with an IQ of 100 typically cannot handle education beyond community college
> 
> Keep coping. If your IQ is below 110, you have very little shot at the american dream


Brutal truth pill, boyo.


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 9, 2019)

obv high iq is better, jfl if anyone thinks that slaying is more fufilling than being a genius. i would love to be immortilized through a scientific discovery.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

godsmistake said:


> obv high iq is better, jfl if anyone thinks that slaying is more fufilling than being a genius. i would love to be immortilized through a scientific discovery.


I used to think that IQ was only of importance in science and maths. It's important in other domains as well.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 9, 2019)

currymax said:


> People with an IQ of 85 typically can't do work beyond repetative labor
> 
> People with an IQ of 100 typically cannot handle education beyond community college
> 
> Keep coping. If your IQ is below 110, you have very little shot at the american dream


IQ is not a efficient tool to measure intelligence, IQ or g is a psychometric that is very misunderstood in the public eye. Having an average IQ doesn't preclude you from succeeding in academics. Generally speaking intelligence has different forms which can be applied, since the human brain hasn't been fully explored and studied you shouldn't take intelligence as straightforward fact or black and white.


----------



## Usum (Oct 9, 2019)

IQ is not static... but better to start high.
Mensa tests are basic stuff FYI.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Only 2 people liked my posts so far.

How surprising....


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 9, 2019)

I wanna kill quora copers


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I used to think that IQ was only of importance in science and maths. It's important in other domains as well.


Having fun is more important than being remembered. Once you're dead you don't care


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> Iq is not brutal and does not matter that much. I have a IQ of 124 and I haven't noticed a large difference between me and someone with lesser IQ





Usum said:


> IQ is not static... but better to start high.
> Mensa tests are basic stuff FYI.





Blackout.xl said:


> There’s a correlation between higher IQ and mental illness. I’d take average IQ tbh





Syobevoli said:


> 132IQ tested by psychiatrist. High IQ=low life quality. How do you think I ended up in this place.



cope


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> I wanna kill quora copers


Especially if they are from a certain country that I will not name.


IWantToMax said:


> Having fun is more important than being remembered. Once you're dead you don't care


High IQ people enjoy fun the most. Keep coping.


----------



## toolateforme (Oct 9, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Having fun is more important than being remembered. Once you're dead you don't care


Yeah IQ is cope, having fun is the best objective of human life. Blacks are low IQ but they are happy as fuck genetically due to their dopamine receptor and shit.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> Yeah IQ is cope, having fun is the best objective of human life. Blacks are low IQ but they are happy as fuck genetically due to their dopamine receptor and shit.


BBC is life.


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 9, 2019)

Enjo


JustLikeAWoman said:


> Especially if they are from a certain country that I will not name.
> 
> High IQ people enjoy fun the most. Keep coping.


Enjoy what exactly? Being autistic or being high inhib?


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Oct 9, 2019)

I would give up being 6ft5 and large frame to have high IQ. This shouldn't even be a question. IQ DETERMINES SUCCESS.


----------



## Usum (Oct 9, 2019)

High IQ subhumans are meat for normal IQ chads in Nature.


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 9, 2019)

IQ is overrated in the developed world...A lot of getting rich is just work ethic and being sentient...Alot of work ethic is dopamine sensitivity...You don't need a super high IQ to get laid either..So what's the use?

There are alot of high IQ people who go in debt...Go to school for their PHD's for their whole prime in their 20's in fields where companies can't afford to pay them enough to pay back all their loans without it gathering insane amounts of interest..

Especially teaching roles and professor roles...They willingly do this with no return on their investment..Not very "high IQ" of them.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Enjo
> 
> Enjoy what exactly? Being autistic or being high inhib?


Autistic people are below average in intelligence.

People with Aspergers Syndrome are rarely high IQ because of deficits in visual-spatial intelligence.

Smart people being high inhibition is a stereotype.


KEy21 said:


> IQ is overrated in the developed world...A lot of getting rich is just work ethic and being sentient...Alot of work ethic is dopamine sensitivity...You don't need a super high IQ to get laid either..So what's the use?
> 
> There are alot of high IQ people who go in debt...Go to school for their PHD's for their whole prime in their 20's in fields where companies can't afford to pay them enough to pay back all their loans without it gathering insane amounts of interest..
> 
> Especially teaching roles and professor roles...They willingly do this with no return on their investment..Not very "high IQ" of them.


I don't see how it's overrated. No matter how you put it. It's always a *major advantage.*


----------



## Ruby (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> Especially if they are from a certain country that I will not name.
> 
> High IQ people enjoy fun the most. Keep coping.


thats not true at all people with high iq tend to be depressive


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Gorilla said:


> I would give up being 6ft5 and large frame to have high IQ. This shouldn't even be a question. IQ DETERMINES SUCCESS.


True


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I'd much rather be 5ft5 140 IQ than 6ft5 100 IQ.


*Low-IQ decision
If you're > 80, nothing stops you from making money, from having a good insight in life, from understanding any shit you need to in order to be successful etc.*​


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Ruby said:


> thats not true at all people with high iq tend to be depressive


I'm depressed as shit and low IQ as well.
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-19659985


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 9, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> IQ is overrated in the developed world...A lot of getting rich is just work ethic and being sentient...Alot of work ethic is dopamine sensitivity...You don't need a super high IQ to get laid either..So what's the use?
> 
> There are alot of high IQ people who go in debt...Go to school for their PHD's for their whole prime in their 20's in fields where companies can't afford to pay them enough to pay back all their loans without it gathering insane amounts of interest..
> 
> Especially teaching roles and professor roles...They willingly do this with no return on their investment..Not very "high IQ" of them.


& the other, greater, subsection of high IQ people live incredibly fulfilling lives because IQ is and always has been the BEST DETERMINANT OF SUCCESS in any society.

This just isn't debatable tbh. 

Also no, getting rich isn't primarily work ethic. Conscientiousness comes second to IQ, again, well documented.

Those that do go into RESEARCH (jfl if you think anything but a small minority of high iq people go into teaching gigacope) probably don't care about much else other than their field. In this way they're no different to the 'low iq happy people' people are talking about in this thread.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Oct 9, 2019)

no iq for your face


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 9, 2019)

welcome to fucking braindead.me


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *Low-IQ decision
> If you're > 80, nothing stops you from making money, from having a good insight in life, from understanding any shit you need to in order to be successful etc.
> UPD. The thing is, low IQ kinda limits your horizon of interest, so despite the possibility of learning you may not learn something because there's nothing that motivates you to do so. But caring about how you don't care is... overthinking at the best*​


Oops I replied insted of editing. I am low iq


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *Low-IQ decision
> If you're > 80, nothing stops you from making money, from having a good insight in life, from understanding any shit you need to in order to be successful etc.*​


Absolute fucking cope


----------



## Ruby (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I'm depressed as shit and low IQ as well.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-19659985


yeah but i said that people with high iq tend to be depressive i didnt say anything about avg iq people


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> Absolute fucking cope


*"Absolute cope"? Have you even read correlations between IQ and success? What makes you think I'm coping?*​


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Ruby said:


> yeah but i said that people with high iq tend to be depressive i didnt say anything about avg iq people





> The highest proportion saying they were "very happy" was found in people with an IQ between 120 and 129 - 43% said they were very happy.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

I think it's diminishing results after while.

Like having an IQ above 110 really doesn't do you that much better in the long run.
If you have above average IQ, then luck + work ethic is a lot more important.


----------



## Avoidant (Oct 9, 2019)

Who the fuck cares about IQ. I'd rather be 90 IQ and born into a billionaire family than be a genius born into a poor family. The genius is very likely never going to make that much in his lifetime and would still have to work extremely hard for it. All that matters in this world is money and validation.


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 9, 2019)

is this @disillusioned 2.0?


----------



## Ruby (Oct 9, 2019)

"6,870 people" this doesnt say shit plus 120-129 iq is considered above average but not high


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *"Absolute cope"? Have you even read correlations between IQ and success? What makes you think I'm coping?*​


Low iq detected.





That's a pretty significant correlation.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Dope said:


> I think it's diminishing results after while.
> 
> Like having an IQ above 110 really doesn't do you that much better in the long run.
> If you have above average IQ, then luck + work ethic is a lot more important.


Fucking cope. 120-130 IQ is necessary.

Of course, a really hard working 123 IQ guy can beat a lazy 138 guy.


Ruby said:


> "6,870 people" this doesnt say shit plus 120-129 iq is considered above average but not high


It's considered superior.


----------



## Over (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> you haven't done them ? mensacels say http://test.mensa.no/ is as legit as it can get online for 115+IQ range


IQ121 in that test you linked and scored 124 in other test. Measured 113-115 at age of I think 13 or 14 by psychologist. I am less successful in every aspect of life: dating, education, job than average 90IQ person.

Muh iq is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> Fucking cope. 120-130 IQ is necessary.
> 
> Of course, a really hard working 123 IQ guy can beat a lazy 138 guy.


Wrong. 123 to 138 is not that big of a difference in normal tasks like math or English.
With similar work ethic and career paths, both people will earn the same. Higher IQ than 110 is really only beneficial when theorizing, not when fucking studying. Quit being autistic and blaming everything on predetermined factors.


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

Dope said:


> Low iq detected.
> View attachment 131212
> 
> That's a pretty significant correlation.


Individual IQ -- Individual success =/= Nation's average IQ -- Nation's GDP


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> Individual IQ -- Individual success =/= Nation's average IQ -- Nation's GDP


Starting to think you're legitimately autistic.




There's no coping in this. Higher IQ has a correlation with more success. Just saying muh the data tested wasn't the same as individual success doesn't add to your argument at all.

IQ literally means you are better at learning. A person with higher IQ is simply better at retaining information. This doesn't directly mean better success but there is significant correlation.
Next time you try and make a statement, maybe get some evidence and stop typing like an idiot.


----------



## currymax (Oct 9, 2019)

Andromeda88 said:


> IQ is not a efficient tool to measure intelligence, IQ or g is a psychometric that is very misunderstood in the public eye. Having an average IQ doesn't preclude you from succeeding in academics. Generally speaking intelligence has different forms which can be applied, since the human brain hasn't been fully explored and studied you shouldn't take intelligence as straightforward fact or black and white.


keep coping, sunhuman


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

There is definitely a general trend, and the there is little correlation after 110 @JustLikeAWoman.
IQ doesn't predetermine success, but having a higher IQ is definitely beneficial.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 9, 2019)

Agree with everything except the last sentence. No anount of IQ is worth being 5'5".


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

And of course everyone on the site has IQ over 120 lol


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

Dope said:


> Starting to think you're legitimately autistic.
> View attachment 131221
> 
> There's no coping in this. Higher IQ has a correlation with more success. Just saying muh the data tested wasn't the same as individual success doesn't add to your argument at all.
> ...


*"The Woodcock-Johnson III Tests of Achievement (WJ-III-ACH) is an individually administered standardized assessment battery of academic achievement. "

Funny how aggressive you are, I didn't even quote you but you already want to call me names and prove how wrong I am using general statements about IQ impact yet numbers that only prove a strong correlation with academic success. I guess I am pretty successful in life with my 1-year-to-get bachelor degree.*​ 
*Meanwhile the most useful study on success correlations (several metrics present, as I remember) is straight first in the Google index. Shame that the correlations there are far from supporting your own position, so don't bother*​


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> And of course everyone on the site has IQ over 120 lol



Yeah, the amount of 140IQ NEETS on the internet is overwhelming


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *"The Woodcock-Johnson III Tests of Achievement (WJ-III-ACH) is an individually administered standardized assessment battery of academic achievement. "
> 
> Funny how aggressive you are, I didn't even quote you but you already want to call me names and prove how wrong I am using general statements about IQ impact yet numbers that only prove a strong correlation with academic success. I guess I am pretty successful in life with my 1-year-to-get bachelor degree.
> 
> Meanwhile the most useful study on success correlations (several metrics present, as I remember) is straight first in the Google index. Shame that the correlations there are far from supporting your own position, so don't bother*​


Wow thx for the evidence coping autist.

Also fucking lol if you think a bachelor's degree means anything whatsoever. You truly are delusional, despite me showing proof.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Yeah, the amount of 140IQ NEETS on the internet is overwhelming


More like NEETs need to create a supposed "too smart to keep up with the plebs/normies in the society " persona to feel better about their dead brain cells from porn and video games over-consumption
Seriously you can't expect anyone to be honest on the Internet if you're asking them for their IQ and dick size.


----------



## beyourself (Oct 9, 2019)

Dope said:


> Wow thx for the evidence coping autist.
> 
> Also fucking lol if you think a bachelor's degree means anything whatsoever. You truly are delusional, despite me showing proof.


*Meanwhile that's exactly the only thing your graph is capable of *​


----------



## KEy21 (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> More like NEETs need to create a supposed "too smart to keep up with the plebs/normies in the society " persona to feel better about their dead brain cells from porn and video games over-consumption
> Seriously you can't expect anyone to be honest on the Internet if you're asking them for their IQ and dick size.



Legit, not everyone is gonna have an 11 incher like me.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

KEy21 said:


> Legit, not everyone is gonna have an 11 incher like me.


Intel analysts will feel inferior now


----------



## DrTony (Oct 9, 2019)

I am PhD from world top 10 uni  never acquired debt either , just scholarship  also two first author Nature papers just from my PhD alone. I haven’t measured my IQ. And yes I also have success on Tinder, maybe I am a unicorn 🦄 haha


----------



## Over (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> More like NEETs need to create a supposed "too smart to keep up with the plebs/normies in the society " persona to feel better about their dead brain cells from porn and video games over-consumption
> Seriously you can't expect anyone to be honest on the Internet if you're asking them for their IQ and dick size.


That's why IQ is cope and doesn't mean shit. As I said I am 124IQ yet I am complete loser in life, forever NEET and no degree. According to some graphs above I should be fucking doctor. JFL at people who think IQ = predetermined success.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 9, 2019)

Having a high IQ is mostly a double-edged sword. The smartest people I’ve met in my life (no I am not talking about frauding Quora users that think they’re high-IQ) all had something severely mentally wrong with them. It’s not even a stereotype; the smartest people you will meet are 11/10 on the autism spectrum for the most part and have a completely fucked social life when it comes to making friends or having success with women.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I'd much rather be 5ft5 140 IQ than 6ft5 100 IQ.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Oct 9, 2019)

currymax said:


> People with an IQ of 85 typically can't do work beyond repetative labor
> 
> People with an IQ of 100 typically cannot handle education beyond community college
> 
> Keep coping. If your IQ is below 110, you have very little shot at the american dream



Super brutal. 

My mom drank and did drugs when she was pregnant with me so my IQ has no doubt been affected.

I haven't been able to do much besides basic jobs like being a janitor or dish washer. And even then, I've been homeless a few times. I tried community college, but was unable to handle the course load of more complex topics like intro to calculus.

I can tell you all fucking first hand, that the "IQ is just a number" platitude is complete and utter bullshit. Your intelligence level sets the bar for what you can truly accomplish in life. Saying otherwise is coping.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 131246


Well, it would only apply if all other factors were equal.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 9, 2019)

if she headbutted me i would die


----------



## Demir (Oct 9, 2019)

most mensa members do average jobs and there is nothing special about them

high iq = overthinking everything = high inhib


----------



## Over (Oct 9, 2019)

TylerDurden said:


> Having a high IQ is mostly a double-edged sword. The smartest people I’ve met in my life (no I am not talking about frauding Quora users that think they’re high-IQ) all had something severely mentally wrong with them. It’s not even a stereotype; the smartest people you will meet are 11/10 on the autism spectrum for the most part and have a completely fucked social life when it comes to making friends or having success with women.


Interesting insight. I also read somewhere about effect "smart people tend to be doubting in themself while stupid people are more confident" or something like that, I think even Jordan peterson was talking about it.


----------



## Dogs (Oct 9, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *Low-IQ decision
> If you're > 80, nothing stops you from making money, from having a good insight in life, from understanding any shit you need to in order to be successful etc.*​


If you're 80-90 you can be successful in terms of making an above average salary but that's the exception rather than the rule. If you're 80-90 you will literally never be a doctor or engineer it's just impossible at that range.


Over said:


> That's why IQ is cope and doesn't mean shit. As I said I am 124IQ yet I am complete loser in life, forever NEET and no degree. According to some graphs above I should be fucking doctor. JFL at people who think IQ = predetermined success.


Iq is the hard floor to success it doesn't mean you'll be successful in the least, not even close, but if you can't even reach that floor you're guaranteed not to be able to be successful besides a pure outlier.


Over said:


> Interesting insight. I also read somewhere about effect "smart people tend to be doubting in themself while stupid people are more confident" or something like that, I think even Jordan peterson was talking about it.


Idiots always misquote that effect also it's usually ironically. It has nothing to do with smart people and more to do with intelligence in a particular domain. When you're new to something (doesn't matter if you're a genius or dumb as a rock) you tend to overestimate your proficiency in that particular domain. It isn't until you learn more that you realize how much you really don't know. I don't think once did that study mention iq and idiots online use that to make fun of 'dumb' people jfl at the irony


----------



## Over (Oct 9, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Iq is the hard floor to success it doesn't mean you'll be successful in the least, not even close, but if you can't even reach that floor you're guaranteed not to be able to be successful besides a pure outlier.


I guess we can call it like that, fair enough.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

Over said:


> smart people tend to be doubting in themself while stupid people are more confident


I honestly think this is one of the typical shit that you find on Buzzfeed "signs you're very smart" articles that include every dumb shit people do (sleep less, eat like shit, do nothing all day) as a high IQ trait. 

I don't really think there is significant correlation between self-awareness and IQ.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I'd much rather be 5ft5 140 IQ than 6ft5 100 IQ.


Autism


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 9, 2019)

Gigacope. I'd rather have a subhuman IQ than a subhuman face. Know plenty of "not so smart" people who have a great life only because of their looks.


----------



## Mayorga (Oct 9, 2019)

That's why I don't wanna test mine. I find it better to keep myself believing that I'm in the 110-115 range (which is plausible since I'm pursuing medicine in a top school) and just stay motivated rather than do a test, find out I'm below that range and lose hope.


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Gigacope. I'd rather have a subhuman IQ than a subhuman face. Know plenty of "not so smart" people who have a great life only because of their looks.


How do you know they are "not so smart"?

You can never tell.

And of course, there are people who don't need to worry about IQ, because they can get laid with their looks.

It still doesn't change the importance IQ has for most people.


----------



## pretty boy (Oct 9, 2019)

you had me till the end, keep coping, nothing better than towering over manlets/avg height ppl.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Gigacope. I'd rather have a subhuman IQ than a subhuman face. Know plenty of "not so smart" people who have a great life only because of their looks.


Not really that, people just don't understand that not everyone wants to do high IQ shit and doesn't really care about making the world a better place by working in research or STEM. Though they'll be brushed off as "low IQ" for not having the same autistic interests as them. Also they seem to heavily underestimate hard work, or conscientiousness as JBP says.

For example if you believe that PhDs are just mad scientists that rot in their basement and just read everything in seconds and process them without putting effort cause of high IQ then you're extremely out of touch with reality. Most stuff in advanced open problems barely relies on fluid intelligence.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 9, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> View attachment 131275


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ideal IQ is 120-130, not to high to alienate you from society but also high enough to give you a cognitive edge against most


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 9, 2019)

6ft5 100 IQ easily
I don't want to imagine life at 5ft5, thats under average height even for a woman


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Oct 9, 2019)

TylerDurden said:


> Having a high IQ is mostly a double-edged sword. The smartest people I’ve met in my life (no I am not talking about frauding Quora users that think they’re high-IQ) all had something severely mentally wrong with them. It’s not even a stereotype; the smartest people you will meet are 11/10 on the autism spectrum for the most part and have a completely fucked social life when it comes to making friends or having success with women.


Autistic people tend to have above average IQs, but it doesn't work the other way around.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Oct 9, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 131277


im fucking deceased holy shit


----------



## Zero (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I'd much rather be 5ft5 140 IQ than 6ft5 100 IQ.



I'm 6'3 128 IQ. My height is great, but my IQ is too low. I'm still ordinary and unremarkable.

I've read about geniuses like von Neumann being able to read a book and recite every letter of every page years later. Genius IQ is so damn valuable. There's no similar thing for height, but there is for face. A one in a million good looking face is just as priceless as one in a million intelligence.


----------



## ibetucnt (Oct 9, 2019)

high iq = shit life

you basically can't be low inhib and NT 

you can very easily fall into depression because you can't enjoy normies things, and you understand that this world is pretty fucked up, very capitalist and is based on taking advantage of low IQ people by a handful of person/lobbies


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm 6'3 128 IQ. My height is great, but my IQ is too low. I'm still ordinary and unremarkable.
> 
> I've read about geniuses like von Neumann being able to read a book and recite every letter of every page years later. Genius IQ is so damn valuable. There's no similar thing for height, but there is for face. A one in a million good looking face is just as priceless as one in a million intelligence.


You are absolutley retarded despite your IQ if you actually believe that.

At 128 you are intelligent enough for everything.


ibetucnt said:


> high iq = shit life
> 
> you basically can't be low inhib and NT
> 
> you can very easily fall into depression because you can't enjoy normies things, and you understand that this world is pretty fucked up, very capitalist and is based on taking advantage of low IQ people by a handful of person/lobbies


Of course you can be NT, you absolute Idiot.

In fact most smart people I know are absolutely normal. In fact, they function higher.


----------



## Zero (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> You are absolutley retarded despite your IQ if you actually believe that.
> 
> At 128 you are intelligent enough for everything.



To be a premium wage slave such as a doctor, sure. But becoming a great man? No, there's millions with this IQ and almost all of them will end up as nobodies. Your standards are too low imo, but my standards are probably too high too.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Oct 9, 2019)

Dogs said:


> The higher the iq the higher the chance of being incel literally, iq is not ideal for slaying


I agree. I notice that Subsaharan Africans and many Arabs are low inhib as fuck and their IQs are below average. The average Arab IQ is around 80 and the African one around 70. The East Asians such as the Japanese have the highest IQs on this miserable earth and the lots of them are introverted and even high inhib as fuck. I think Low IQ = Low inhib and High IQ = High inhib, auto-isolation and stuff like that (I know I know its a fucking generalisation but anyway that's my opinion).


----------



## Dogs (Oct 9, 2019)

Zero said:


> I'm 6'3 128 IQ. My height is great, but my IQ is too low. I'm still ordinary and unremarkable.
> 
> I've read about geniuses like von Neumann being able to read a book and recite every letter of every page years later. Genius IQ is so damn valuable. There's no similar thing for height, but there is for face. A one in a million good looking face is just as priceless as one in a million intelligence.


You're looking at someone that's literally probably the smartest person to ever live on planet Earth and comparing yourself to him jfl. That's like being a Chad (128 is what 95-96 percentile) and comparing yourself to prime Chico and getting depressed about it.

Most people in the world 99.9+ percent are disposable.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

Again, lol at believing anyone throwing a random number > 120 for their IQ without having been professionally tested (WAIS-IV etc).


----------



## Zero (Oct 9, 2019)

Dogs said:


> You're looking at someone that's literally probably the smartest person to ever live on planet Earth and comparing yourself to him jfl. That's like being a Chad (128 is what 95-96 percentile) and comparing yourself to prime Chico and getting depressed about it.
> 
> Most people in the world 99.9+ percent are disposable.



I'm aware, but isn't it normal to always look to the best? With globalization, this has become an unsolvable problem. Looking at the best will not lead to emulating them anymore, but not looking at them will lead to mediocrity. Haven't found a solution for the problem.


----------



## Bewusst (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> Not really that, people just don't understand that not everyone wants to do high IQ shit and doesn't really care about making the world a better place by working in research or STEM. Though they'll be brushed off as "low IQ" for not having the same autistic interests as them. Also they seem to heavily underestimate hard work, or conscientiousness as JBP says.
> 
> For example if you believe that PhDs are just mad scientists that rot in their basement and just read everything in seconds and process them without putting effort cause of high IQ then you're extremely out of touch with reality. Most stuff in advanced open problems barely relies on fluid intelligence.


Too high IQ of a reply. I don't care about my (or anyone else's) IQ anyway. I'd sacrifice 20 IQ points for a more balanced looking face any time.


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> you haven't done them ? mensacels say http://test.mensa.no/ is as legit as it can get online for 115+IQ range


Mensa.no online is NOT a reliable IQ test


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Mensa.no online is NOT a reliable IQ test


I'll do it for fun.


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 9, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> Mensa.no online is NOT a reliable IQ test


It is as reliable as it can get online, as I said. It can get decent results after 115, as mensa members report


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> It is as reliable as it can get online, as I said. It can get decent results after 115, as mensa members report


I’d try iqtest.dk it’s supposed to be the most accurate you can find online. But even then it won’t be nearly as accurate as say a WAIS-IV IQ test because it can’t test sub scores at all


Brandon10 said:


> I honestly think this is one of the typical shit that you find on Buzzfeed "signs you're very smart" articles that include every dumb shit people do (sleep less, eat like shit, do nothing all day) as a high IQ trait.
> 
> I don't really think there is significant correlation between self-awareness and IQ.


Look up Dunning-Krueger effect


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

CarlSagan96 said:


> I’d try iqtest.dk it’s supposed to be the most accurate you can find online. But even then it won’t be nearly as accurate as say a WAIS-IV IQ test because it can’t test sub scores at all
> 
> Look up Dunning-Krueger effect


Would be interesting to know what kind of score the average user on that site gets. If it's much different from 100, it can't be accurate.


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 9, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> I'm depressed as shit and low IQ as well.
> https://www.bbc.com/news/health-19659985


That's why u believe this garbage


----------



## JustLikeAWoman (Oct 9, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> That's why u believe this garbage


Yeah, I believe in studies, you idiot.


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> It is as reliable as it can get online, as I said. It can get decent results after 115, as mensa members report


I just did that and there's no way it's reliable







Brb applying to medical school lmao


----------



## Pillarman (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I just did that and there's no way it's reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



idk why everyone is overestimating medical schools, don't even need to be exceptionally smart to do well there


----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> idk why everyone is overestimating medical schools, don't even need to be exceptionally smart to do well there


Well tell that to everyone here who has said otherwise.


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I just did that and there's no way it's reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where.did you test?


----------



## CarlSagan96 (Oct 9, 2019)

Brandon10 said:


> I just did that and there's no way it's reliable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s not reliable at all I got a 138 on it lol


----------



## elfmaxx (Oct 9, 2019)

Here's a fairly legit online iq test for those who are interested, try not to spend too long on the earlier questions because it doesn't give you a lot of time.





__





iQT: Raven IQ Test


Raven's Progressive Matrices IQ Test in 10 minutes




lambda-del-rey.firebaseapp.com


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Oct 9, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> what do you get on mensa online tests ?


I got 113 on mensa is it bad ?


----------



## rockndogs (Oct 9, 2019)

You are trapped in the 2000's. IQ is past now. You have to be a WOMAN. Then you have WON LIFE. It doesn't matter a woman's IQ: she has everything now: job, career, sex, simps, betabuxx. SHE CAN BE FAT. SHE CAN HAVE NO LIMBS. SHE CAN BE BALD. SHE CAN BE AS STUPID AS A MICE. SHE WILL BE PERFECT FOR THIS DOGSHIT WORLD.

Now, if something drastic happens, and somehow the world becomes a place where people are praised for what they REALLY do and their potential, THEN we can discuss IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 9, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Why is everyone here bitching about everything.


This no one ever thinks about any of this shit irl


----------



## Andromeda88 (Oct 9, 2019)

currymax said:


> keep coping, sunhuman
> 
> View attachment 131226


sure, dude one picture is evidence for all your claims. Can you link me a couple of sources. "Sunhuman"


----------



## Usum (Oct 10, 2019)

JustLikeAWoman said:


> True


Chads have more T than subhumans
T is a major factor for being smart.
Conclusion is easy.
Don't fall for all Chads are dumb. They just don't need to have a white collar wage slave job to get pussy contrary to subhumans who get the old dirty pussy scraps when lucky


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Nov 2, 2019)

currymax said:


> People with an IQ of 85 typically can't do work beyond repetative labor
> 
> People with an IQ of 100 typically cannot handle education beyond community college
> 
> Keep coping. If your IQ is below 110, you have very little shot at the american dream



are u retarded?

95-110 is average iq

I got 110 iq on test.mensa.no


----------



## AdamLanza (Nov 2, 2019)

Depending on what you want in life. Girls don‘t care about your IQ. If you find happiness from doing complwx scientific work -> IQ is important. But if you want sexual and romantic experience your IQ doesn‘t matter (except maybe sub 80 or retardation or whatever)


----------



## currymax (Nov 3, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> are u retarded?
> 
> 95-110 is average iq
> 
> I got 110 iq on test.mensa.no



Those are the numbers man

Taken from Nesbitt's book, Intelligence and How to Get It


----------

